# Which Headlamps Have a Remote Battery Pack



## LED_Thrift (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi, I've been out of the lights/headlamp loop for a while and need a recommendation. My son needs a headlamp with a battery pack that can go inside his jacket to keep it warm. Preferably AAs, but 18650s would be OK. He's in the Brooks Range in Alaska running dog sleds and will get temperatures -10 to -30 F hence the need for a battery pack inside his jacket. 

Runtime is more important than tons of lumens as the snow reflects the available light well, and the nights are l o n g.

Thanks for your help,

Regards, 
Thrifty


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 10, 2018)

Bike headlamps mounted on headstraps are good for this. Gemini Lights, Gloworm, Luciferlights.net, LEDX, M-Tiger Sports, Lupine, Magicshine and lots more make a range of headlamps in this category with 18650 battery packs. There are also inexpensive lights that are very similar to the Gemini/Lupines, like the Yinding.

Cable reliability is important with remote battery packs, especially in the cold. I don't have experience with Luciferlights, but I like that they are using cold rated cables:

http://luciferlights.net/vykonne-celovky/celovka-lucifer-M


----------



## colina (Dec 12, 2018)

Fenix HP30R - There are several reviews on CPF.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?440999-Review-Fenix-HP30R
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Headlamp-2xXP-G2-1xXM-L2-Multi-Optic-2x18650)
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?436423-Fenix-HP30R-Quick-Look-Best-of-the-Best!


----------



## LED_Thrift (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. Most of those lights look really great but are a bit pricey. The Luciferlights look very high end. I had not heard of them. 

I think I'll give the HP30R a try. I've had good luck with Fenix in the past.

From some of the lumen graphs in the reviews, it looks like it uses PWM. That can be noticeable / annoying in a headlamp. Does anyone that has one find the PWM in the HP30R annoying?


----------



## colina (Dec 13, 2018)

I have several Fenix headlamps inc a HP25r (not a HP 30r though), and have never noticed any PWM with them.

Remember when ordering Fenix have a HP30 and HP30R headlamp make sure you get the right one!


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 14, 2018)

If those are too pricy, here's a cheap setup:

Yinding lighthead, currently $36.93 USD:
https://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_133573.html?wid=1433363#goodsDetail

Thread on mtbr.com about Yinding:
https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/original-real-yinding-yd-2xu2-found-941540.html

Headstrap. Get one of the ones with the tube simulating a bike handlebar for the lighthead to mount on from Magicshine or Gemini, $8.95 to $19.95USD (Get a headstrap, not the helmet mounts, unless also needing a setup for mounting on a bike helmet):

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/helmet-mount

Get a wall charger from Gemini, Magicshine, or Gloworm 1.4A to 1.8A for Li-ion pack, $14.95-$19.95USD:

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/batteries

Cheaper batteries than those on the Action-LED site (by the way, the capacity on these are overstated by 2x). You'll probably want the 4 cell, $24.45 USD. Probably will want at least one spare (cable might break eventually):

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...rockbros-bp06-18650-li-ion-battery-pack-power

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1909/10047085/9624010

Get some 1 m long extension cables, $4.95USD each (they can break with use, so get some spares)

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/cables


----------



## LED_Thrift (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks for the help xcandrew and colina. Glad to hear the PWM is not a problem, and yes, I'll be sure to order the 30R not the 30.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Jan 5, 2019)

I got the Fenix HP30R and tried it out before I sent it to my son. It is a monster. I love the UI - separate, independent switches for flood and spot. I compared it to my Spark 500cw and the Fenix is so much brighter. Of course the Fenix uses two 18650s, not just one like the Spark. Tint and beam are very good. I really like it and hope it holds up in the super cold environment.


----------



## InspectHerGadget (Jan 11, 2019)

I have the Led Lenser XEO 19R for a year or more now. I use it helmet mounted for mountain biking and thread the cable through my helmet to the battery mounted on my belt. Fantastic with huge battery life, up to 2000 lumens and two lens that are independently focussed.

It also has a headlamp mount, a belt mount and a Go Pro mount as well as the bike helmet mount.

A Swiss army headlamp. Their warranties are amazing too unlike Chinese lights.

Highly recommended but overkill for most people. I also have the Led Lenser H14R.2 headlamp.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Jan 13, 2019)

I have the Princeton Tec Apex “Extreme” has a battery pack that can be worn on a belt or go inside your coat to keep warm. Uses 8 AA batteries. It’s my primary deep woods light.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jan 13, 2019)

My Olight h25 wave and Fenix bt20 have their 18650 packs at the end of a detachable cord. The Fenix uses replaceable batteries; the Olight’s built in. They’re great if you can find them

The Fenix is actually a bike light that can be mounted to the helmet


----------



## Father Azmodius (Jan 13, 2019)

A spark SX5 can use a remote pack that will accept 1-4 18650s, or 2-8 123s.


----------

